# The difference between Camping & van tyres.



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Can anyone explain the difference between "Camping" tyres & ordinary van tyres please. And is there any downside to using van tyres on a MH ? 

TIA Dave.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Dave

have a look here


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Tyres*

I see Tesco have teamed up with Blackcircles and will now sell you tyres. There are a selection of van and commercial ones on their site and you get Clubcard points too. Every little helps.

Tesco Tyres

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I was told today but two different suppliers, while I was trying to get a quote, that it is illegal outside the UK to have non-camper tyres on my motorhome, France & Spain. Can't say if they lied or not because I don't know myself.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Annsman said:


> I was told today but two different suppliers, while I was trying to get a quote, that it is illegal outside the UK to have non-camper tyres on my motorhome, France & Spain. Can't say if they lied or not because I don't know myself.


Hi.

If so are winter tyres non camper?..


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Tyres*



Annsman said:


> I was told today but two different suppliers, while I was trying to get a quote, that it is illegal outside the UK to have non-camper tyres on my motorhome, France & Spain. Can't say if they lied or not because I don't know myself.


Sounds a load of rubbish.

Our Rimor (Italian) came with Michelin Agilis Mud and Snow as standard when new and have been all over Europe.

I hardly think major manufacturers would fall foul of EU tyre laws if they are selling in that market.

They all still have around 9mm of tread still showing at 45000 miles. I would highly recommend as they have been used in all conditions including snow and are fine on grass. Mine is rear driven dual wheels so this helps.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I stand to be corrected but I can't see any problem with standard tyres on a motorhome as long as the load index is sufficient for the axle they are on.


Pete


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

peejay said:


> I stand to be corrected but I can't see any problem with standard tyres on a motorhome as long as the load index is sufficient for the axle they are on.
> Pete


I think that is sound logic Pete,particularly the load rating remark :wink:

I change my tyres last summer from the OEM Michelin camping to Continental Vanco 2's.The original tyres were 5 years old and beginning to show cracks in the sidewalls yet after 20k miles there was still loads of tread on them.

As it is generally accepted that tyres should be changed every 5 years anyway (because of the sidewall issue)which for me is around 25k miles,I can't see the point in paying for expensive camping tyres.As long as the tyres are of the correct load and speed rating,do the 25k miles then I will be happy. :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lied*



Annsman said:


> I was told today but two different suppliers, while I was trying to get a quote, that it is illegal outside the UK to have non-camper tyres on my motorhome, France & Spain. Can't say if they lied or not because I don't know myself.


Absolute Rubbish.

The laws in Some Continental countries state that Winter tyres must be fitted during certain months in Winter (Some countries may restrict this to a region). For example Austria and Germany but not Norway!.

Camper tyres are not a legal requirement in Europe or anywhere in the world as far as I know.

Camper tyres are generally tougher or suggested to be tougher sidewalls.

Unless you see good quality Camper tyres at the right price.
Stick to Standard C (Commercial) rated tyres and you will have better choice and value.

TM


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

i may be wrong but i am sure i read it on one of these forums that the insurance company look for for the camping mark on the side of the tyre .
i was under the impression that if there was no camping mark on the tyre it was a get out clause for insurance company.

we have michelin agilis with the camping mark on the side wall fitted to out m/h.
but i stand to be corrected..


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

buffallobill said:


> i may be wrong but i am sure i read it on one of these forums that the insurance company look for for the camping mark on the side of the tyre .
> i was under the impression that if there was no camping mark on the tyre it was a get out clause for insurance company.
> 
> we have michelin agilis with the camping mark on the side wall fitted to out m/h.
> but i stand to be corrected..


That is possibly the most important consideration. If you change the specification of the tyres are you deemed to have modified the vehicle without informing your insurance company?
Gerry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wrong*



buffallobill said:


> i may be wrong but i am sure i read it on one of these forums that the insurance company look for for the camping mark on the side of the tyre .
> i was under the impression that if there was no camping mark on the tyre it was a get out clause for insurance company.
> 
> we have michelin agilis with the camping mark on the side wall fitted to out m/h.
> but i stand to be corrected..


Yes you are wrong.

The tyre manufacturers don't make "Camping Tyres" in all motorhome/campervan/RV wheel sizes.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spec*



GerryD said:


> buffallobill said:
> 
> 
> > i may be wrong but i am sure i read it on one of these forums that the insurance company look for for the camping mark on the side of the tyre .
> ...


Part correct.

But modifications are modifications.

Different Brands and marking of tyres are another.

Firstly, it would be difficult for your insurers to prove what make and model of tyres were factory fitted. Especially when most manufacturers fit different brands of tyres dependant as to what is in-stock and what is available at the right price.

Most vehicle handbooks where still available specify several different types of tyre as being available. So for example, if your manual stated tyre sizes for winter then fitting such would be an option, not a modification.

It is well know that if an Insurance company can worm it's way out of making a claim, it will do. All part of an insurance companies operation. However, that has now got a lot of people paranoid as to what they can and cannot do to their vehicles.

With regards to the fitment of tyres to motorhomes, providing they are in good condition, are to the correct specification for the vehicle (e.g. C rated for commercial use, correct pressures, Load Index, size within tolerance etc). Then unless it is specifically mentioned in your policy documents T&C's

YOU DO NOT NEED TO FIT TYRES MARKED "CAMPER"

As I mentioned above. Tyre manufacturers do not make "Camper" Tyres in all sizes. So how could we?.

In any event, many on here don't own a camper van. They have motorhomes. So where can we buy "Motorhome" tyres?

TM

:wink:


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Quite right Teemyob,

my Burstner brochure states about "michelin xc camping tyres" and as these are now not made . Should I DRIVE without tyres just steels  

I`m willing to bet that the commercial and "camping car" tyres are one and the same construction , with just a different name and "sticker".

Again they have seen a lucrative market and Robbed us all. :lol: :lol: 

I use commercial at the correct load ratting and save a fortune and they dont handle anydifferent.

Winte rtyres are okay "year round " but have a higher silicon content to make them more flexable at colder temps so in higher temps will be more supple " squishy" and wear faster use them on the " motorbike " with no probs and I dont hang around "on or off road". 

Mud and snow arent true "winter tyres" they have different tread patterns.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I recently got a replacement set for the old Michelin XC 's, I got their successor's, Michelin Agilis Camping.
I must say I found them to run nice and quiet.
They are M+S marked so qualify for winter use where winter tyres are required and the high 5.5 bar pressure recommended gives a very stable ride especially at high speed, but I generally run them ar a lower pressure, when ambling along, for comfort.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Jean-Luc said:


> I recently got a replacement set for the old Michelin XC 's, I got their successor's, Michelin Agilis Camping.
> I must say I found them to run nice and quiet.
> They are M+S marked so qualify for winter use where winter tyres are required and the high 5.5 bar pressure recommended gives a very stable ride especially at high speed, but I generally run them ar a lower pressure, when ambling along, for comfort.


Is this correct?

I thought to qualify as "winter" tyres the sidewall had to have the Snowflake symbol to signify the correct rubber compound as well - not just the tread pattern.


----------



## speedytincan (Dec 22, 2005)

*camping tyres*

Some years ago when I had a conversation with a Michelin rep whom I ordered my commercial fleet tyres from, I asked the same question, he had to go away and find the answer for me. They are specifically built for M/Hs and not to be used for commercial use, he also said the camping tyre gives a softer ride as the side walls are made of different compounds but the tread does not have the longevity as the commercial tyre, the camper tyre also runs quieter. Having had various motorhomes it has been quite noticeable when I have fitted the camper tyre as compared to the commercial one how road noise was reduced.
Stu


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Tyres*



exmusso said:


> Annsman said:
> 
> 
> > I was told today but two different suppliers, while I was trying to get a quote, that it is illegal outside the UK to have non-camper tyres on my motorhome, France & Spain. Can't say if they lied or not because I don't know myself.
> ...


Hi Alan,
Our Michelin Agilis (second generation) M & S also have Camping marked on the side wall! therefore are proper camping tyres.

I was told that the side walls are different on Camper tyres


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Jean-Luc said:


> I recently got a replacement set for the old Michelin XC 's, I got their successor's, Michelin Agilis Camping.
> I must say I found them to run nice and quiet.
> They are M+S marked so qualify for winter use where winter tyres are required and the high 5.5 bar pressure recommended gives a very stable ride especially at high speed, but I generally run them ar a lower pressure, when ambling along, for comfort.


Had these for two years now and very happy.
Yes they are also quieter than the original Michelin X Camping


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tramp said:


> Quite right Teemyob,
> 
> my Burstner brochure states about "Michelin xc camping tyres" and as these are now not made .


Two years ago we were told by our Michelin dealer that the Michelin Agilis Camping M & S replaced the Michelin X Camping and that was why we purchased them.
However I have seen many newer M Hs with the X fitted. Maybe old stock tyres or vans?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: camping tyres*



speedytincan said:


> Some years ago when I had a conversation with a Michelin rep whom I ordered my commercial fleet tyres from, I asked the same question, he had to go away and find the answer for me. They are specifically built for M/Hs and not to be used for commercial use, he also said the camping tyre gives a softer ride as the side walls are made of different compounds but the tread does not have the longevity as the commercial tyre, the camper tyre also runs quieter. Having had various motorhomes it has been quite noticeable when I have fitted the camper tyre as compared to the commercial one how road noise was reduced.
> Stu


Hi Stu,

I am afraid that my findings are the opposite of yours.After changing from Michelin camping to Continental Vanco commercial tyres the difference was immediately obvious.

The commercial tyre is considerably quieter and also a smoother ride than the camping tyres,as far as tread wear goes as long as they last for the 5 year recommended change period then I will be happy.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Camping Tyres*

The old Michelin XC's were a dreadful tyre.

Rock Hard Ride
Lousy Grip

The new Michelin looks better and has to be. Nothing could have been worse than the old one.

M+S Marking on a tyre do not qualify for it to be a winter tyre. Simply means all-season Mud and Snow. Many winter tyres do carry the M+S marking but usually also have the severe winter snowflake icon too.

Yes Camping tyres may be made differently to allow for long standing in sunlight. However, this did not stop some of the Michelin XC's cracking at an alarming rate, faster than most other brands.

TM


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

The 'hard ride' characteristic of camping tyres spoken about can be the result of inflating them to the 80psi which is recommended in some manuals. This pressure is not achievable in ordinary van tyres as generally they are limited to about 65psi as far as I know.
I find the Agilis Camping tyres I have very comfortable running at 55psi front and 65psi rears, as recommended for my actual axle weights


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Our MH was fitted with Goodyear Cargo x 6, which were still the originals due to the low mileage, and the ride was quite hard at the recommended 5.5 bar (front), and 4.5 bar (rear). I did lower the pressures by about 10psi, but it didn't make much difference.

When they came to be renewed, I went for Barum Vanis (at the correct size and rating 215/75/16 C, as per the Hymer owners manual), equal in spec to the Goodyear Cargo.
>>Barum Vanis<<

With the help of Temmyob, I did do a lot of searching around, and these came up as a good replacement. I nearly went for the Michellins even at the horrendous costs for six, but I am glad I didn't now, having heard folks complaints about them not being good in the wet.

Ride wise, I haven't experienced any difference with the Barums, ie, still hard, but I don't want to wander too far away from the listed pressures in the owner's manual, for obvious reasons.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Been and had the tyres done today. Continental Vanco Camper tyres £544.00 for four. Again it was stated that they have to be Camper tyres and ordinary commercial ones shouldn't be fitted. As I said I don't know what is right myself and without wishing to offend anyone on here I'm quite happy to take the advice given. Because of the discount offered they were cheaper than the ordinary Vanco commercial tyres too.


----------

